# Woburn - Friday 31/3/17



## DRW (Sep 12, 2016)

I have spoken to Gary(Region3) over Woburn who organised last years visit over hopefully a day next year, and due to other commitments he passed over his contact details from Woburn to me, thanks Gary :ears:. I contacted Woburn and have provisionally made a  booking.

 I know there are other meets/trips going on and I'm not obliged to  take the booking so if no-one's interested it's not a problem. 

Hoping for better weather as well.:thup:


I have gone like last year just after the clocks go forward to try to ensure maximum daylight available to play, hopefully better weather and a Friday.

 Bacon roll & tea/coffee on arrival
 18 holes on the Duchess course
1 course lunch
 18 holes on the Marquess course

Â£135

A deposit would be payable fairly soon(about a months time) to secure the booking.

They only had the Duchess course available on the 31 March early and I assumed you would wish to fit in 36 holes. The price is the same however many holes you play in the afternoon.

 They could have done the Marquess at a later start time with the Dukes in the afternoon but it would have meant not everyone would have got 36 holes in. They also do a deal between the 3/4/17 to 14/4/17 for Â£165.00 but didn't touch base on this, as the price increased by Â£30?

Please show interest below(copy & paste) 

   1. DarrenW


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2016)

Typo in your title there, I assume you mean 2017.



Sorted out by your friendly neighbourhood Moderator Team


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2016)

1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
2. - Guest of Val (Provisional)


----------



## Dando (Sep 12, 2016)

1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
2. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando


----------



## TerryA (Sep 12, 2016)

Please add me to the list thanks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 12, 2016)

I'll join in again and will help out if needed


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 12, 2016)

1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
2. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando
5. - Stokie_93 (Provisional)


----------



## philly169 (Sep 12, 2016)

1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
2. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando
5. - Stokie_93 (Provisional)
6. - philly169


Don't they normally do Marquess first as it is a longer course?


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 12, 2016)

1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
2. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando
5. - Stokie_93 (Provisional)
6. - philly169
7 - AAnotherdouble


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm interested Darren, but have applied to play the Old Course in April and couldn't do both. 

Latest I'll get a yes or no is end October so I'll just have to keep a watching eye on this, or go on a reserve list if you want to run one.

Good luck with the organising :thup:

Craig


----------



## LIG (Sep 12, 2016)

Well done for taking up the baton Darren :thup:

1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
3. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando
5. - Stokie_93 (Provisional)
6. - philly169
7 - AAnotherdouble
8 - TerryA
9 - Liverpoolphil
10 - LIG (out for revenge on the Marquess!)


----------



## ibsmith04 (Sep 12, 2016)

Please count me in, I'd love to play it again after this years event and I'd like to bring a mate of mine if that is allowed ?

Thanks
Ian


----------



## glynntaylor (Sep 12, 2016)

Count me in Darren. Cheers for organising.


----------



## sam85 (Sep 12, 2016)

1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
3. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando
5. - Stokie_93 (Provisional)
6. - philly169
7 - AAnotherdouble
8 - TerryA
9 - Liverpoolphil
10 - LIG (out for revenge on the Marquess!)
11- Sam85


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 12, 2016)

Put me in please.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 13, 2016)

Can you put me down as a possible please and I'll confirm one way or another asap


----------



## butchercd (Sep 13, 2016)

Im in if there are place available please?

Thanks,


----------



## JamesR (Sep 13, 2016)

1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
3. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando
5. - Stokie_93 (Provisional)
6. - philly169
7 - AAnotherdouble
8 - TerryA
9 - Liverpoolphil
10 - LIG (out for revenge on the Marquess!)
11- Sam85
12 - JamesR 
13 - Wrighty1874
14 - HomerJSimpson (provisional)
15 - Butchercd
16 - ibsmith04
17 - glynntaylor


----------



## DRW (Sep 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll join in again and will help out if needed
		
Click to expand...


That's great, thanks phil.


----------



## DRW (Sep 13, 2016)

ibsmith04 said:



			Please count me in, I'd love to play it again after this years event and I'd like to bring a mate of mine if that is allowed ?

Thanks
Ian
		
Click to expand...

I don't have any problem with that/guests. Just add your/guest details to the list.

I think the guy said he had pencilled in 24 people, which I said would probably be more than we required, but he did say there was movement either way if necessary.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm definitely in now please


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 14, 2016)

]1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
3. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando
5. - Stokie_93 (Provisional)
6. - philly169
7 - AAnotherdouble
8 - TerryA
9 - Liverpoolphil
10 - LIG (out for revenge on the Marquess!)
11- Sam85
12 - JamesR 
13 - Wrighty1874
14 - HomerJSimpson (provisional)
15 - Butchercd
16 - ibsmith04
17 - glynntaylor
18 - pbrown7582 (provisional)


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 14, 2016)

I'd be interested OP, if there's space - fancied playing some Woburn golf for years and a nice opportunity to meet some forumites...

1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
3. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando
5. - Stokie_93 (Provisional)
6. - philly169
7 - AAnotherdouble
8 - TerryA
9 - Liverpoolphil
10 - LIG (out for revenge on the Marquess!)
11- Sam85
12 - JamesR 
13 - Wrighty1874
14 - HomerJSimpson (provisional)
15 - Butchercd
16 - ibsmith04
17 - glynntaylor
18 - pbrown7582 (provisional)
19 - Spear-chucker


----------



## ibsmith04 (Sep 14, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I don't have any problem with that/guests. Just add your/guest details to the list.

I think the guy said he had pencilled in 24 people, which I said would probably be more than we required, but he did say there was movement either way if necessary.
		
Click to expand...

My Guest details are

Charles Gunn, handicap 7, plays at Peterborough Milton gc

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 14, 2016)

I would like to join in please.
1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
3. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando
5. - Stokie_93 (Provisional)
6. - philly169
7 - AAnotherdouble
8 - TerryA
9 - Liverpoolphil
10 - LIG (out for revenge on the Marquess!)
11- Sam85
12 - JamesR 
13 - Wrighty1874
14 - HomerJSimpson (provisional)
15 - Butchercd
16 - ibsmith04
17 - glynntaylor
18 - pbrown7582 (provisional)
19 - Spear-chucker
20 - Bigfoot


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm up for it, provisionally. Will need to check with work and the wife. Will be nice to go back to Woburn. hopefully my driving will be sorted by then!


----------



## Midnight (Sep 14, 2016)

I would like to join in please.
1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
3. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando
5. - Stokie_93 (Provisional)
6. - philly169
7 - AAnotherdouble
8 - TerryA
9 - Liverpoolphil
10 - LIG (out for revenge on the Marquess!)
11- Sam85
12 - JamesR 
13 - Wrighty1874
14 - HomerJSimpson 
15 - Butchercd
16 - ibsmith04
17 - glynntaylor
18 - pbrown7582 (provisional)
19 - Spear-chucker
20 - Bigfoot
21- njrose51(provisional)
22- Midnight 

Cheers
Midnight...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2016)

I would like to join in please.
1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
3. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando
5. - Stokie_93 (Provisional)
6. - philly169
7 - AAnotherdouble
8 - TerryA
9 - Liverpoolphil
10 - LIG (out for revenge on the Marquess!)
11- Sam85
12 - JamesR 
13 - Wrighty1874
14 - HomerJSimpson 
15 - Butchercd
16 - ibsmith04
17 - glynntaylor
18 - pbrown7582 (provisional)
19 - Spear-chucker
20 - Bigfoot
21- njrose51(provisional)
22- Midnight 
23 - Chrisd
24 - Chrisd (guest)

Many thanks!


----------



## DRW (Sep 15, 2016)

1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
3. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando
5. - TerryA
6. - Liverpoolphil
7. - Stokie_93 (Provisional)
8. - philly169
9. - AAnotherdouble
10 - LIG 
11. - Ibsmith
12. - Insmith + 1 (Charles Gunn)
13 - GlynTaylor
14 - Sam85
15 - Wrighty1874
16 - Bucthercd
17 - JamesR
18 - HomerJSimpson 
19 - pbrown7582 (provisional)
 20 - Spear-chucker
21 - Bigfoot
22 - njrose51(provisional)
23- Midnight 
24 - Chrisd
25 - Chrisd (guest)

Just gone though thread, to ensure everyone was on list who mentioned that they were interested, have slightly sorted the list as it was easier to tick off as I went in order(doesn't mean anything else).

No great rush on final confirming numbers, I have to phone him back sometime around the end of the month to confirm with want the booking and number of tee times.

PS Forgot to says thanks to Philthefragger for the corrections required to the year, I am a wally sorry!,  thanks squire:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm just being pedantic but doesn't Insmiths guest make 26?


----------



## DRW (Sep 15, 2016)

Chris, I think I have him in the list, as number 12 ? or have I missed understood your post.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Chris, I think I have him in the list, as number 12 ? or have I missed understood your post.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Darren I misunderstood, I just counted the people and not the names, didn't see the same name listed twice. :smirk:


----------



## robbo (Sep 16, 2016)

I would like to play if it's not too late...



DarrenWilliams said:



			1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
3. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando
5. - TerryA
6. - Liverpoolphil
7. - Stokie_93 (Provisional)
8. - philly169
9. - AAnotherdouble
10 - LIG 
11. - Ibsmith
12. - Insmith + 1 (Charles Gunn)
13 - GlynTaylor
14 - Sam85
15 - Wrighty1874
16 - Bucthercd
17 - JamesR
18 - HomerJSimpson 
19 - pbrown7582 (provisional)
 20 - Spear-chucker
21 - Bigfoot
22 - njrose51(provisional)
23- Midnight 
24 - Chrisd
25 - Chrisd (guest)
26 - robbo

Many thanks.
Andy
		
Click to expand...


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 20, 2016)

1. DarrenW
2. - Val (Provisional)
3. - Guest of Val (Provisional)
4. - Dando
5. - TerryA
6. - Liverpoolphil
7. - philly169
8. - AAnotherdouble
9. - LIG 
10. - Ibsmith
11. - Insmith + 1 (Charles Gunn)
12 - GlynTaylor
13 - Sam85
14 - Wrighty1874
15 - Bucthercd
16 - JamesR
17 - HomerJSimpson 
18 - pbrown7582 (provisional)
19 - Spear-chucker
20 - Bigfoot
21 - njrose51(provisional)
22- Midnight 
23 - Chrisd
24 - Chrisd (guest)
25 - robbo

Took myself off the list Darren. A good friend has just moved up to Scotland to work at Spey Valley so taking a trip up there around the same time. Unfortunately my finances do not accommodate both!

Many Thanks,
Jord


----------



## Val (Sep 20, 2016)

1. - DarrenW
2. - 
3. - 
4. - Dando
5. - TerryA
6. - Liverpoolphil
7. - philly169
8. - AAnotherdouble
9. - LIG 
10. - Ibsmith
11. - Insmith + 1 (Charles Gunn)
12 - GlynTaylor
13 - Sam85
14 - Wrighty1874
15 - Bucthercd
16 - JamesR
17 - HomerJSimpson 
18 - pbrown7582 (provisional)
19 - Spear-chucker
20 - Bigfoot
21 - njrose51(provisional)
22- Midnight 
23 - Chrisd
24 - Chrisd (guest)
25 - robbo


Darren, apologies to mess you around but have to withdraw so I've taken me and my guest off.


----------



## drewster (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm keen if that's ok ??? Can you put me down as a provisional please and i'll confirm asap.


----------



## DRW (Sep 20, 2016)

1. - Darren 
2. - Dando 
3. - TerryA
4. - Liverpoolphil
5. - philly169
6. - AAnotherdouble
7. - LIG
8. - Ibsmith
9. - Insmith + 1 (Charles Gunn)
10 - GlynTaylor
11 - Sam85
12 - Wrighty1874
13 - Bucthercd
14 - JamesR
15 - HomerJSimpson 
16 - pbrown7582 (provisional)
17 - Spear-chucker
 18 - Bigfoot
19 - njrose51(provisional)
20 - Midnight 
21 - Chrisd
22 - Chrisd (guest)
23 - robbo
24 - Drewster (provisional)

No worries on the changes, just let us know when you can.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 22, 2016)

Just went to book day off and didn't realise I has used them all . I'm out I'm afraid.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 26, 2016)

Is there room for one more chaps?


----------



## DRW (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah Merv-swerve, plenty of room, get your name down:thup: 

Think I will invite three friends, as looks like there is no problems with room for everyone. Shame School holidays are late this year, so Adam cant make it again, as he really wanted to go again to see if he could beat his 7 points:rofl:

Will phone Wolburn next week to confirm booking/number of tee times needed and confirm deposit he needs/when.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes please then Darren&#128077;


----------



## philly169 (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm going to have to pull out for now as i'm not sure i can commit. I've been overspending recently so not sure its viable at the moment

1. - Darren 
2. - Dando 
3. - TerryA
4. - Liverpoolphil
5. - 
6. - AAnotherdouble
7. - LIG
8. - Ibsmith
9. - Insmith + 1 (Charles Gunn)
10 - GlynTaylor
11 - Sam85
12 - Wrighty1874
13 - Bucthercd
14 - JamesR
15 - HomerJSimpson 
16 - pbrown7582 (provisional)
17 - Spear-chucker
18 - Bigfoot
19 - njrose51(provisional)
20 - Midnight 
21 - Chrisd
22 - Chrisd (guest)
23 - robbo
24 - Drewster (provisional)


Reserves

1 - Philly-169


----------



## Merv_swerve (Oct 11, 2016)

Chalk me down then

1. - Darren 
2. - Dando 
3. - TerryA
4. - Liverpoolphil
5. - merv_swerve
6. - AAnotherdouble
7. - LIG
8. - Ibsmith
9. - Insmith + 1 (Charles Gunn)
10 - GlynTaylor
11 - Sam85
12 - Wrighty1874
13 - Bucthercd
14 - JamesR
15 - HomerJSimpson 
16 - pbrown7582 (provisional)
17 - Spear-chucker
18 - Bigfoot
19 - njrose51(provisional)
20 - Midnight 
21 - Chrisd
22 - Chrisd (guest)
23 - robbo
24 - Drewster (provisional)


----------



## DRW (Oct 11, 2016)

1. - Darren h'cap 9
2. - Dando 
3. - TerryA
4. - Liverpoolphil
5. - merv_swerve
6. - AAnotherdouble
7. - LIG
8. - Ibsmith
9. - Insmith + 1 (Charles Gunn)
10 - GlynTaylor
11 - Sam85
12 - Wrighty1874
13 - Bucthercd
14 - JamesR
15 - HomerJSimpson 
16 - pbrown7582 (provisional)
17 - Spear-chucker
18 - Bigfoot
19 - njrose51(provisional)
20 - Midnight 
21 - Chrisd
22 - Chrisd (guest)
23 - robbo
24 - Drewster (provisional)
25 - DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8
26 - DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18
27 - DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA

Reserves

1. Philly169

Thought I would add my guests to the list but will exclude them from any forum competitions as I am paying for them and wouldn't want them to win as a guest of mine and then I would feel awkward about it, hope that is okay and doesn't sound weird.

I have been in contact with Wolburn today to confirm booking as it looks like we are a goer with this day, cant wait to hack up the course again

If anyone needs me to upload the invoice/booking form sent to me by Wolburn, let me know and I will uploaded, no problems.

They have asked for a deposit of Â£35.00 each, therefore could I ask people to confirm if they are coming (or change to reserve) and pay their deposit, maybe confirming their handicap as well, so I can get the deposit money across to Jon at Wolburn. PM for bank details.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 11, 2016)

when is the deposit required by?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 11, 2016)

I can't commit yet so will drop to reserve.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2016)

Sorry I won't be able to make it now I'm afraid


----------



## DRW (Oct 11, 2016)

JamesR said:



			when is the deposit required by?
		
Click to expand...

Jon has sent an invoice today and asked for the deposit to be paid now. I wont response to his email to give us time to arrange it all, therefore I would say by the 4th November.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 11, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Jon has sent an invoice today and asked for the deposit to be paid now. I wont response to his email to give us time to arrange it all, therefore I would say by the 4th November.
		
Click to expand...

Happy with that as pay day is the 27th so I'll PM nearer then for the details and make a transfer on that day


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 13, 2016)

hi Darren,

Massive apologies, I cant commit that far in advance - money or time. I'll stay in the discussion though and maybe closer to the time, if there are spaces, I can join up.

regards,

Nick


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 14, 2016)

Just realised it's a Friday so don't need a holiday as I don't work on those days.Could you put me back in please.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 15, 2016)

Is it OK if I put a guest on the list?


----------



## DRW (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah no problems.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 15, 2016)

I played the Marquess yesterday at a corporate event, and had a great day.

Cracking course and a fair course that gives you a chance.

I'd have been all over this if on a weekend, as looks a cracking deal, but already using a few days holiday next year, so cant.

We stayed at the caldecoote premier inn, which is only 10 mins away.

Enjoy.:thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 16, 2016)

Cheers.His name is Gary Buswell.


----------



## LIG (Oct 20, 2016)

Have to pull out of this now - been told I "must attend" engagement party as well as wedding the following day. 
My apo-logies, Darren, for the in-con-weeny-ence.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2016)

I can't make this anymore I'm afraid. Money too tight with Sunningdale as well


----------



## DRW (Oct 21, 2016)

1.   Darren h'cap 9 
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA
5.   Dando
6.   TerryA
7. merv_swerve
8. Aanotherdouble
9. Ibsmith
10. Insmith guest Charles Gunn
11. GlynTaylor
12. Sam85
13. Wrighty1874
14. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell
15. Bucthercd
16. JamesR
17. Spear-chucker
18. Bigfoot
19. Midnight
20. Chrisd
21. Chrisd (guest)
22. Robbo

Reserves
1.   philly169
2.   pbrown7582
3.   njrose51
4.   drewster

Thought I would update the list after the few changes.

Just a reminder I require the deposit of Â£35.00 by the 4/11/16, which is the day I will confirm final numbers with Jon at Wolburn for whoever has paid the deposit and pay over the deposits.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 21, 2016)

Mate,

Can you send me the bank details please for transfer.

Cheers


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Mate,

Can you send me the bank details please for transfer.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Me too please


----------



## JamesR (Oct 21, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Me too please
		
Click to expand...

and another one :thup:


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Oct 21, 2016)

And another please, Darren :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2016)

LIG said:



			Have to pull out of this now - been told I "must attend" engagement party as well as wedding the following day. 

Click to expand...

Didn't know you were getting married.


----------



## Dando (Oct 21, 2016)

Can I have bank info please

I might have a plus 1 as well


----------



## DRW (Oct 21, 2016)

Dando said:



			Can I have bank info please

I might have a plus 1 as well
		
Click to expand...

No problems if you wish to bring someone else. Have provisionally got 6 tee times allocated.:thup:

Sent PM with bank details to all requested above.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 21, 2016)

I will need bank details  too please.


----------



## DRW (Oct 23, 2016)

1.   Darren h'cap 9                                            *Deposit Received*
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8                   *Deposit Received*
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18                  *Deposit Received*
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA                  *Deposit Received*
5.   Dando
6.   TerryA
7. merv_swerve
8. Aanotherdouble
9. Ibsmith
10. Insmith guest Charles Gunn
11. GlynTaylor
12. Sam85
13. Wrighty1874
14. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell
15. Bucthercd                                                  *Deposit Received*
16. JamesR
17. Spear-chucker                                            *Deposit Received*
18. Bigfoot                                                       *Deposit Received*
19. Midnight
20. Chrisd
21. Chrisd (guest)
22. Robbo

Reserves
1.   philly169
2.   pbrown7582
3.   njrose51
4.   drewster

Updated for deposits received.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 24, 2016)

I'll be going to the bank on Friday to pay mine AND Garys'.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 24, 2016)

Bank info pleade


----------



## robbo (Oct 24, 2016)

I'll need bank details too please.


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



1.   Darren h'cap 9                                            *Deposit Received*
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8                   *Deposit Received*
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18                  *Deposit Received*
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA                  *Deposit Received*
5.   Dando
6.   TerryA
7. merv_swerve
8. Aanotherdouble
9. Ibsmith
10. Insmith guest Charles Gunn
11. GlynTaylor
12. Sam85
13. Wrighty1874
14. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell
15. Bucthercd                                                  *Deposit Received*
16. JamesR
17. Spear-chucker                                            *Deposit Received*
18. Bigfoot                                                       *Deposit Received*
19. Midnight
20. Chrisd
21. Chrisd (guest)
22. Robbo

Reserves
1.   philly169
2.   pbrown7582
3.   njrose51
4.   drewster

Updated for deposits received.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Darren,

Deposit paid for myself.

will speak with my plus 1 today

Dando


----------



## TerryA (Oct 26, 2016)

Bank details please. Thanks.


----------



## DRW (Oct 27, 2016)

1.   Darren h'cap 9                                            *Deposit Received*
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8                   *Deposit Received*
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18                  *Deposit Received*
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA                  *Deposit Received*
5.   Dando *Deposit Received*
6.   TerryA
7. merv_swerve
8. Aanotherdouble
9. Ibsmith
10. Insmith guest Charles Gunn
11. GlynTaylor
12. Sam85
13. Wrighty1874
14. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell
15. Bucthercd                                                  *Deposit Received*
16. JamesR
17. Spear-chucker                                            *Deposit Received*
18. Bigfoot                                                       *Deposit Received*
19. Midnight 
20. Chrisd
21. Chrisd (guest)
22. Robbo *Deposit Received*

Reserves
1.   philly169
2.   pbrown7582
3.   njrose51
4.   drewster

Edited to amend deposits received


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi Darren,

I've got a friend who would be interested in playing, any room left???!

Cheers,
SC


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 30, 2016)

I paid up for myself and Gary Buswell last Friday.


----------



## DRW (Oct 30, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Hi Darren,

I've got a friend who would be interested in playing, any room left???!

Cheers,
SC
		
Click to expand...

Hi,

No problems with me.

Wright, cheers will check later and update later. Had a couple of busy days working after getting back from holidays so haven't checked bank.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Oct 30, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Hi,

No problems with me.

Wright, cheers will check later and update later. Had a couple of busy days working after getting back from holidays so haven't checked bank.

cheers

Darren
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Darren - will confirm and let you know when deposit sent &#128523;


----------



## DRW (Oct 31, 2016)

1.   Darren h'cap 9                                            *Deposit Received*
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8                   *Deposit Received*
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18                  *Deposit Received*
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA                  *Deposit Received*
5.   Dando *Deposit Received*
6.   TerryA
7. merv_swerve *Deposit Received*
8. Aanotherdouble
9. Ibsmith
10. Insmith guest Charles Gunn
11. GlynTaylor
12. Sam85
13. Wrighty1874 *Deposit Received*
14. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell *Deposit Received*
15. Bucthercd                                                  *Deposit Received*
16. JamesR
17. Spear-chucker                                            *Deposit Received*
18. Bigfoot                                                       *Deposit Received*
19. Midnight 
20. Chrisd
21. Chrisd (guest)
22. Robbo *Deposit Received*

Reserves
1.   philly169
2.   pbrown7582
3.   njrose51
4.   drewster

Not heard from a couple of people so will PM later if intending to come.

Above amended for deposits received. 

Will confirm Friday final numbers with Wolburn and pay deposit to them for who has paid deposits and anyone who hasn't I will move to Reserves, hopefully that is okay.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 31, 2016)

Money just sent mate


----------



## TerryA (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Darren.
Money transferred. Thanks, Terry


----------



## JamesR (Nov 1, 2016)

Terribly sorry Darren but I'm going to have to back out of this trip.


----------



## DRW (Nov 1, 2016)

1.   Darren h'cap 9                                            *Deposit Received*
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8                   *Deposit Received*
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18                  *Deposit Received*
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA                  *Deposit Received*
5.   Dando *Deposit Received*
6.   TerryA *Deposit Received*
7. merv_swerve *Deposit Received*
8. Aanotherdouble
9. Ibsmith *Deposit Received*
10. Insmith guest Steve Cutts *Deposit Received*
11. GlynTaylor
12. Sam85
13. Wrighty1874 *Deposit Received*
14. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell *Deposit Received*
15. Bucthercd                                                  *Deposit Received*
16. Spear-chucker                                            *Deposit Received*
17. Bigfoot                                                       *Deposit Received*
18. Midnight *Deposit Received*
19. Chrisd
20. Chrisd (guest)
21. Robbo *Deposit Received*

Reserves
1.   philly169
2.   pbrown7582
3.   njrose51
4.   drewster

Above amended for deposits received.


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 1, 2016)

Paid


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2016)

i will try and do mine this evening


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Darren, just paid the deposit for my mate as well. 

Many thanks,
SC


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2016)

Paid Â£70 for me and my guest this afternoon

Thanks Darren !


----------



## Midnight (Nov 1, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Paid Â£70 for me and my guest this afternoon

Thanks Darren !
		
Click to expand...

Well remembered mate, I did worry as I know at your age you do forget thingsðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Well remembered mate, I did worry as I know at your age you do forget things&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Forget what things ?   :smirk:


----------



## Midnight (Nov 1, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Forget what things ?   :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## DRW (Nov 1, 2016)

1.   Darren h'cap 9                                            *Deposit Received*
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8                   *Deposit Received*
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18                  *Deposit Received*
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA                  *Deposit Received*
5.   Dando *Deposit Received*
6.   TerryA *Deposit Received*
7. merv_swerve *Deposit Received*
8. Anotherdouble *Deposit Received*
9. Ibsmith *Deposit Received*
10. Insmith guest Steve Cutts *Deposit Received*
11. GlynTaylor
12. Sam85 *Deposit Received*
13. Wrighty1874 *Deposit Received*
14. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell *Deposit Received*
15. Bucthercd                                                  *Deposit Received*
16. Spear-chucker                                            *Deposit Received*
17. Bigfoot                                                       *Deposit Received*
18. Midnight *Deposit Received*
19. Chrisd *Deposit Received*
20. Chrisd (guest) *Deposit Received*
21. Robbo *Deposit Received*

Reserves
1.   philly169
2.   pbrown7582
3.   njrose51
4.   drewster

Above amended for deposits received. Think only Glynn to go or if there is any other people who wish to go in the next couple of days.

Looks like we will end up at about 20, but will wait for Friday just in case of any changes. Cant wait for this just hoping for nicer weather than last year.


----------



## DRW (Nov 1, 2016)

1.   Darren h'cap 9                                            *Deposit Received*
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8                   *Deposit Received*
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18                  *Deposit Received*
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA                  *Deposit Received*
5.   Dando *Deposit Received*
6.   TerryA *Deposit Received*
7. merv_swerve *Deposit Received*
8. Anotherdouble *Deposit Received*
9. Ibsmith *Deposit Received*
10. Insmith guest Steve Cutts *Deposit Received*
11. GlynTaylor
12. Sam85 *Deposit Received*
13. Wrighty1874 *Deposit Received*
14. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell *Deposit Received*
15. Bucthercd                                                  *Deposit Received*
16. Spear-chucker                                            *Deposit Received
*17. Spear-chucker guest                                            *Deposit Received* 
18. Bigfoot                                                       *Deposit Received*
19. Midnight *Deposit Received*
20. Chrisd *Deposit Received*
21. Chrisd (guest) *Deposit Received*
22. Robbo *Deposit Received*

Reserves
1.   philly169
2.   pbrown7582
3.   njrose51
4.   drewster

Whoops just realised, I missed one off. Above amended for spear chucker guest deposit received.


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2016)

Darren,

My plus1 has confirmed and i have sent him your bank details.

Dando


----------



## DRW (Nov 7, 2016)

1.   Darren h'cap 9                                            *Deposit Received*
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8                   *Deposit Received*
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18                  *Deposit Received*
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA                  *Deposit Received*
5.   Dando *Deposit Received
*6. Dando + 1 *Deposit Received*
7.   TerryA *Deposit Received*
8. merv_swerve *Deposit Received*
9. Anotherdouble *Deposit Received*
10. Ibsmith *Deposit Received*
11. Insmith guest Steve Cutts *Deposit Received*
12. Sam85 *Deposit Received*
13. Wrighty1874 *Deposit Received*
14. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell *Deposit Received*
15. Bucthercd                                                  *Deposit Received*
16. Spear-chucker                                            *Deposit Received
*17. Spear-chucker guest                                            *Deposit Received* 
18. Bigfoot                                                       *Deposit Received*
19. Midnight *Deposit Received*
20. Chrisd *Deposit Received*
21. Chrisd (guest) *Deposit Received*
22. Robbo *Deposit Received*

Reserves
1.   philly169
2.   pbrown7582
3.   njrose51
4.   drewster 

Dando, guest has sent deposit many thanks duly received.

Have confirmed 22 people to Jon at Wolburn and paid over the deposits. We have 6 tee times, so there would be an easy 2 extra places if applicable.

Jon mentioned that we can pay the final balance by the 10 March 2017. The balance is Â£100.00, just in case anyone does budgets like me


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 6, 2016)

Balance just paid Darren


----------



## DRW (Dec 7, 2016)

1.   Darren h'cap 9                                            Deposit Received
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8                   Deposit Received
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18                  Deposit Received
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA                  Deposit Received
5.   Dando Deposit Received
6. Dando + 1 Deposit Received
7.   TerryA Deposit Received
8. merv_swerve Deposit Received
9. Anotherdouble *All Paid*
10. Ibsmith Deposit Received
11. Insmith guest Steve Cutts Deposit Received
12. Sam85 Deposit Received
13. Wrighty1874 Deposit Received
14. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell Deposit Received
15. Bucthercd                                                  Deposit Received
16. Spear-chucker                                            Deposit Received
17. Spear-chucker guest                                            Deposit Received 
18. Bigfoot                                                       Deposit Received
19. Midnight Deposit Received
20. Chrisd Deposit Received
21. Chrisd (guest) Deposit Received
22. Robbo Deposit Received

Reserves
1.   philly169
2.   pbrown7582
3.   njrose51
4.   drewster 

Chris, balance of Â£100.00 received, duly recorded above.

Final balance of Â£100.00 due by the 10/3/17.


----------



## DRW (Dec 9, 2016)

1.   Darren h'cap 9                                            Deposit Received
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8                   Deposit Received
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18                  Deposit Received
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA                  Deposit Received
5.   Dando Deposit Received
6. Dando + 1 Deposit Received
7.   TerryA Deposit Received
8. merv_swerve Deposit Received
9. Anotherdouble *All Paid*
10. Ibsmith Deposit Received
11. Insmith guest Steve Cutts Deposit Received
12. Sam85 Deposit Received
13. Wrighty1874 Deposit Received
14. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell Deposit Received
15. Bucthercd *All Paid*
16. Spear-chucker                                            Deposit Received
17. Spear-chucker guest                                            Deposit Received 
18. Bigfoot                                                       Deposit Received
19. Midnight Deposit Received
20. Chrisd Deposit Received
21. Chrisd (guest) Deposit Received
22. Robbo Deposit Received

Reserves
1.   philly169
2.   pbrown7582
3.   njrose51
4.   drewster 

Buthercd, balance of Â£100.00 received, cheers.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 28, 2016)

Anyone staying the night before ?


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 28, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Anyone staying the night before ?
		
Click to expand...

I will be but have not got anything booked yet


----------



## Dando (Dec 28, 2016)

I'll probably book a hotel as I don't fancy another night last year dealing with my sisters 5 kids!


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 28, 2016)

Last year I stayed at premier inn approx 10 mins away from course. Attached to a pub with not bad food.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 4, 2017)

Paid up now Darren. cheers


----------



## DRW (Jan 5, 2017)

1.   Darren h'cap 9                                            Deposit Received
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8                   Deposit Received
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18                  Deposit Received
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA                  Deposit Received
5.   Dando Deposit Received
6. Dando + 1 Deposit Received
7.   TerryA Deposit Received
8. merv_swerve *All Paid*
9. Anotherdouble *All Paid*
10. Ibsmith Deposit Received
11. Insmith guest Steve Cutts Deposit Received
12. Sam85 Deposit Received
13. Wrighty1874 Deposit Received
14. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell Deposit Received
15. Bucthercd *All Paid*
16. Spear-chucker                                            Deposit Received
17. Spear-chucker guest                                            Deposit Received 
18. Bigfoot                                                       Deposit Received
19. Midnight Deposit Received
20. Chrisd Deposit Received
21. Chrisd (guest) Deposit Received
22. Robbo Deposit Received

Mervserve- balance of Â£100 was received on 28/12, as I do not use this account apart from for golf days, sorry I hadn't noticed before your post, sorry, but all received, cheers.


----------



## TerryA (Jan 5, 2017)

Please remind me - when is the balance due? Thanks, Terry.


----------



## DRW (Jan 5, 2017)

TerryA said:



			Please remind me - when is the balance due? Thanks, Terry.
		
Click to expand...

We have to pay Wolburn the balance by the 10 March.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 15, 2017)

Are there any vacancies for this meet?


----------



## DRW (Jan 16, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			Are there any vacancies for this meet?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah there are spaces, you up for it ?.

We can fit an extra two people in without asking Wolburn as we have 6 tee times and only 22 people.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 16, 2017)

Darren, 
What are the planned tee times for morning and afternoon?


----------



## DRW (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh didn't like to mention the times , they are early to ensure we get max daylight, IIRC the same as last year.

Details are :-

6.45 Coffee/Bacon rolls in Russell Room
7.30 Tee off on Duchess course
12.15 Lunch in Russell room
13.00 Tee off on Marquess course

It should mean that all groups should get in 36 holes.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm already in.My mate might be interested.Will let him know.


----------



## Dando (Jan 16, 2017)

Is anyone staying over the night before. If so where is the preferred place as my selfish sister who lives in Milton Keynes is away and I don't fancy a 2hr drive then the golf.


----------



## TerryA (Jan 17, 2017)

Darren, any places left? I have an interested party!

Terry


----------



## DRW (Jan 17, 2017)

Terry, there are 2 places still available and if wrighty mate takes one, that would still leave one, So should be all okay if he wants to come.:thup:


I will be travelling down on the morning and probably stopping at Maccies which is right close to Wolburn, as Wolburn wasn't open last time I got there as I left way to early.


----------



## TerryA (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Darren
I was talking to my wife last night and she was really interested in coming too - she plays off 16 and is one of those annoying golfers that very rarely goes off the fairway! I said I wasn't sure if it was an all male thing so I said I would ask. Incidentally, I've booked the Prem Inn at Milton Keynes, just under 5 miles from the course, for the Thurs night. Â£48 so not too bad.


----------



## DRW (Jan 17, 2017)

Terry, it certainly does not bother me or Wolburn if your wife wishes to come. Darren


----------



## Dando (Jan 17, 2017)

TerryA said:



			Hi Darren
I was talking to my wife last night and she was really interested in coming too - she plays off 16 and is one of those annoying golfers that very rarely goes off the fairway! I said I wasn't sure if it was an all male thing so I said I would ask. Incidentally, I've booked the Prem Inn at Milton Keynes, just under 5 miles from the course, for the Thurs night. Â£48 so not too bad.
		
Click to expand...

Think I'll be staying here as well and I imagine my +1 will. Looks decent and it's got a watering hole attached so what's not to like


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 17, 2017)

Count me in for Milton Keynes south for premier inn


----------



## DRW (Jan 19, 2017)

1.   Darren h'cap 9                                            Deposit Received
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8                   Deposit Received
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18                  Deposit Received
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA                  Deposit Received
5.   Dando Deposit Received
6. Dando + 1 Deposit Received
7.   TerryA Deposit Received
8. Mrs TerryA Deposit Received
9. merv_swerve *All Paid*
10. Anotherdouble *All Paid*
11. Ibsmith Deposit Received
12. Insmith guest Steve Cutts Deposit Received
13. Sam85 Deposit Received
14. Wrighty1874 Deposit Received
15. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell Deposit Received
16. Bucthercd *All Paid*
17. Spear-chucker                                            Deposit Received
18. Spear-chucker guest                                            Deposit Received 
19. Bigfoot                                                       Deposit Received
20. Midnight Deposit Received
21. Chrisd Deposit Received
22. Chrisd (guest) Deposit Received
23. Robbo Deposit Received

Deposit received TerryA, update list.
Mervserve- balance of Â£100 was received on 28/12, as I do not use this account apart from for golf days, sorry I hadn't noticed before your post, sorry, but all received, cheers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 19, 2017)

Any chance I could take the last please?


----------



## DRW (Jan 20, 2017)

Wildrover said:



			Any chance I could take the last please?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry didn't see this, I will PM wrighty to see if he still wants the last place as a few days ago he said he might. If not it would be great if you take the last slot?:thup:


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 20, 2017)

Ok cheers&#128077;


----------



## DRW (Jan 22, 2017)

Wildrover said:



			Any chance I could take the last please?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about delay, my fault not been logged on.

Wildrover, if you want the last place, its yours. PM me for bank details for payment of deposit, cheers Darren


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks Darren PM sent.


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 24, 2017)

Payment sent:thup:


----------



## DRW (Jan 24, 2017)

1.   Darren h'cap 9                                            Deposit Received
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8                   Deposit Received
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18                  Deposit Received
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA                  Deposit Received
5.   Dando Deposit Received
6. Dando + 1 Deposit Received
7.   TerryA Deposit Received
8. Mrs TerryA Deposit Received
9. merv_swerve *All Paid*
10. Anotherdouble *All Paid*
11. Ibsmith Deposit Received
12. Insmith guest Steve Cutts Deposit Received
13. Sam85 Deposit Received
14. Wrighty1874 Deposit Received
15. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell Deposit Received
16. Bucthercd *All Paid*
17. Spear-chucker                                            Deposit Received
18. Spear-chucker guest                                            Deposit Received 
19. Bigfoot                                                       Deposit Received
20. Midnight Deposit Received
21. Chrisd Deposit Received
22. Chrisd (guest) Deposit Received
23. Robbo Deposit Received
24. WildRover *All Paid*

Wildrover full Â£135 payment received, update list.

Just as a reminder final payments of Â£100 due by the 10 March.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 29, 2017)

Â£100 just sent over mate.

Cheers for sorting this.


----------



## DRW (Jan 30, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Â£100 just sent over mate.

Cheers for sorting this.
		
Click to expand...

Payment received:thup:


----------



## DRW (Jan 31, 2017)

1.   Darren h'cap 9                                            Deposit Received
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8                   Deposit Received
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18                  Deposit Received
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA                  Deposit Received
5.   Dando Deposit Received
6. Dando + 1 *All Paid*
7.   TerryA Deposit Received
8. Mrs TerryA Deposit Received
9. merv_swerve *All Paid*
10. WildRover *All Paid* 
11. Ibsmith Deposit Received
12. Insmith guest Steve Cutts Deposit Received
13. Sam85 Deposit Received
14. Wrighty1874 Deposit Received
15. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell Deposit Received
16. Bucthercd *All Paid*
17. Spear-chucker                                            Deposit Received
18. Spear-chucker guest                                            Deposit Received 
19. Bigfoot                                                       Deposit Received
20. Midnight *All Paid*
21. Chrisd Deposit Received
22. Chrisd (guest) Deposit Received
23. Robbo Deposit Received
24. 

Updated for payments received.

Once space available if anyone else fancies coming along.

Just as a reminder final payments of Â£100 due by the 10 March


----------



## sam85 (Jan 31, 2017)

Re: Woburn - Friday 31/3/17
1. Darren h'cap 9 Deposit Received
2. DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8 Deposit Received
3. DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18 Deposit Received
4. DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA Deposit Received
5. Dando Deposit Received
6. Dando + 1 All Paid
7. TerryA Deposit Received
8. Mrs TerryA Deposit Received
9. merv_swerve All Paid
10. WildRover All Paid 
11. Ibsmith Deposit Received
12. Insmith guest Steve Cutts Deposit Received
13. Sam85 Deposit Received
14. Wrighty1874 Deposit Received
15. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell Deposit Received
16. Bucthercd All Paid
17. Spear-chucker Deposit Received
18. Spear-chucker guest Deposit Received 
19. Bigfoot Deposit Received
20. Midnight All Paid
21. Chrisd Deposit Received
22. Chrisd (guest) Deposit Received
23. Robbo Deposit Received
24. Sam85 guest

Updated for payments received.

Once space available if anyone else fancies coming along.

Just as a reminder final payments of Â£100 due by the 10 March


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 1, 2017)

That 1 space still available?




			.

Once space available if anyone else fancies coming along.

Just as a reminder final payments of Â£100 due by the 10 March
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DRW (Feb 1, 2017)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			That 1 space still available?
		
Click to expand...

Sam85 guest has paid deposit, therefore sorry currently no space available.

if anyone else drops out I will let you know.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 1, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Sam85 guest has paid deposit, therefore sorry currently no space available.

if anyone else drops out I will let you know.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Darren


----------



## Dando (Feb 24, 2017)

Darren,

just sent over my balance.

Premier Inn south Milton Keynes has been booked.

Just hope we don't have as much rain as we did last year!


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 26, 2017)

I have just sent my balance to you Darren.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 26, 2017)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Cheers Darren
		
Click to expand...

Topoftheflop,
I am having serious thoughts about dropping out of this.  I am currently suffering with a bit of knee injury that I can't shift and am not quite up to surviving 18 holes yet.  The rate things are going I do not see myself being capable of 36 holes in 4 weeks time.

Gutted does not quite describe it, I have been hanging on in the hope I see better improvement as I really don't want to miss this.

If you are still interested let me know.

cheers


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 27, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Topoftheflop,
I am having serious thoughts about dropping out of this.  I am currently suffering with a bit of knee injury that I can't shift and am not quite up to surviving 18 holes yet.  The rate things are going I do not see myself being capable of 36 holes in 4 weeks time.

Gutted does not quite describe it, I have been hanging on in the hope I see better improvement as I really don't want to miss this.

If you are still interested let me know.

cheers
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that buddy, thanks for the PM.
I'll take your spot, I've managed to move work. Pm me your bank details and I'll pay you seeing as your all paid up accordingly to the list.
Darren can you amend the list and let Phil know I'm coming to annoy him for 36 holes so please put me with him for at least one round! :ears:


----------



## DRW (Feb 27, 2017)

1.   Darren h'cap 9 *All Paid*
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8  *All Paid*
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18 *All Paid*
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA *All Paid*
5.   Dando *All Paid*
6. Dando + 1 *All Paid*
7.   TerryA Deposit Received
8. Mrs TerryA Deposit Received
9. Topoftheflop *All Paid*
10. WildRover *All Paid* 
11. Ibsmith Deposit Received
12. Insmith guest Steve Cutts Deposit Received
13. Sam85 Deposit Received
14. Sam85 + 1 Deposit Received
15. Wrighty1874 Deposit Received
16. Wrighty1874 guest Gary Buswell Deposit Received
17. Spear-chucker                                            Deposit Received
18. Spear-chucker guest                                            Deposit Received 
19. Bigfoot   *All Paid* 
20. Midnight *All Paid*
21. Chrisd Deposit Received
22. Chrisd (guest) Deposit Received
23. Robbo Deposit Received
24. Bucthercd *All Paid*


Updated for payments received/changes (topoftheflop, don't think I know who is phil but no worries will collate names/handicaps/any playing partners, nearer the time).

Need final payments of Â£100 by the 10 March, so that I can pay them over to Jon at Woburn on time.

Lets hope none of Doris relations are allowed out to play, would be nice to have a nice dry course/day this year!


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Darren, just paid my remainder and I'll chase up my friend this evening at our AGM 

Thanks again,
SC


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 28, 2017)

Darren,I've just transferred mine and Gary Buswells' balances.See you on the 31st at Woburn.


----------



## DRW (Mar 1, 2017)

1.   Darren h'cap 9 *All Paid*
2.   DarrenW guest1 Kevin R h'cap 8  *All Paid*
3.   DarrenW guest2 Gary Z h'cap 18 *All Paid*
4.   DarrenW guest3 Ian B h'cap TBA *All Paid*
5.   Dando *All Paid*
6. Dando + 1 *All Paid*
7.   TerryA Deposit Received
8. Mrs TerryA Deposit Received
9. Topoftheflop *All Paid*
10. WildRover *All Paid* 
11. Ibsmith Deposit Received
12. Insmith guest Steve Cutts Deposit Received
13. Sam85 *All Paid*
14. Sam85 + 1 *All Paid*
15. Wrighty1874 *All Paid*
16. Wrighty1874 + 1 *All Paid*
17. Spear-chucker *All Paid*
18. Spear-chucker guest                                            Deposit Received 
19. Bigfoot   *All Paid* 
20. Midnight *All Paid*
21. Chrisd *All Paid*
22. Chrisd +1 *All Paid*
23. Robbo Deposit Received
24. Bucthercd *All Paid*


Updated for payments received.

Need final payments of Â£100 by the 10 March, so that I can pay them over to Jon at Woburn on time.


----------



## TerryA (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi Darren
Just Pm'd you. All paid.
Cheers,
Terry


----------



## DRW (Mar 2, 2017)

TerryA & Ibsmith Â£200 received from each of you.

Only two more payments required.

Before doing some kind of tee times, could anyone who needs to, confirm if they need to tee off first ? (currently have a twoball that needs to be away for an evening do, so have space for 2 more on the 1st tee time) or if you do or don't wish to play with someone, please post below or PM me, so I know before sorting out the fourballs.

If you could post your full name and handicaps, that would be great, so I can sort out cards and teams.


----------



## sam85 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi Darren, earlier the better for me and my guest too &#128077;


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 2, 2017)

I'd go out with them, need to be back handy for work. 
Cheers Darren



DarrenWilliams said:



			TerryA & Ibsmith Â£200 received from each of you.

Only two more payments required.

Before doing some kind of tee times, could anyone who needs to, confirm if they need to tee off first ? (currently have a twoball that needs to be away for an evening do, so have space for 2 more on the 1st tee time) or if you do or don't wish to play with someone, please post below or PM me, so I know before sorting out the fourballs.

If you could post your full name and handicaps, that would be great, so I can sort out cards and teams.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2017)

Darren,

Dando (James Dandridge) handicap 15
Dando +1 (Mark Langley-Sowter) handicap 21

see you in a few weeks


----------



## TerryA (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi
TerryA - Terry Aston, Handicap 20, Jennifer Aston, Handicap 17. midish time is fine.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 2, 2017)

Mark Johnson off 14.

 Mid to late tee time please as I am driving down that morning.

Thanks


----------



## Midnight (Mar 2, 2017)

Guy Hall off 22.

Pretty crap so don't care who I inflict my brand of golf on mate. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 2, 2017)

One of the earlier times for me and Gary please.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 2, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Guy Hall off 22.

Pretty crap so don't care who I inflict my brand of golf on mate. ï˜ï˜
		
Click to expand...

They mightâ€¦â€¦â€¦.  

Enjoy your day mate, although with your disposition that goes without saying. :cheers:


----------



## DRW (Mar 2, 2017)

One space has become available, if anyone fancies coming along and being the 24th person?


----------



## Midnight (Mar 2, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			They mightâ€¦â€¦â€¦.  

Enjoy your day mate, although with your disposition that goes without saying. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Mate,
You know I will enjoy it no matter what ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 5, 2017)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			I'd go out with them, need to be back handy for work. 
Cheers Darren
		
Click to expand...

Not received any money yet guys....


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 5, 2017)

Steve Purdy, hcp 13.

Anytime ok for me.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 5, 2017)

Anyone booked overnight accom?

Where, how much would be helpful


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 5, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Anyone booked overnight accom?

Where, how much would be helpful
		
Click to expand...

Get hold of Dando Chris. He def has. Thinks he staying at premier inn Milton Keynes South


----------



## chrisd (Mar 5, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Get hold of Dando Chris. He def has. Thinks he staying at premier inn Milton Keynes South
		
Click to expand...

Im sure thats where we stayed last time. Cheers Chris


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2017)

Milton Keynes south premier inn has the pleasure of me staying on the Thursday. Think my plus will be staying there too.
Cost was Â£68.50


----------



## ibsmith04 (Mar 8, 2017)

Darren, some handicaps for you

Myself Ian smith 7
Steve Cutts 6

cheers
Ian


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 9, 2017)

Darren, I'm off 8 and Gary is off 11.
Cheers Nick


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Darren 

Chrisd off 12

My guest is Lokesh off 14


----------



## DRW (Mar 16, 2017)

Just to add, Robbo(andy) is 5.

Will sort out teams either over the weekend or on Monday.

Lets hope the weather keeps up, dry and nice please this year and I score more than 11 points!!!

Any ideas if anyone wishes to run a little comp on the day, I don't mind giving up a couple of bottle of wines if people don't wish to, but any ideas for a little comp ?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 16, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Just to add, Robbo(andy) is 5.
		
Click to expand...

And he's a bandit off that!!


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 16, 2017)

Maybe some form of team event? Allows you to enjoy the course without the pressure of an individual score.


----------



## DRW (Mar 22, 2017)

File attached for tee times.

I have allocated tee times above and think I have accommodated everyones requests for tee times and
playing partners. Also tried to spread handicaps around. Any problems let me know
and we could look to have a move around. Not to sure it right or wrong to put the only 3 ball
out first, as they are likely to be a lot quicker than the rest.
Details are :-       

6.45 Coffee/Bacon rolls in Russell Room       
7.30 Tee off on Duchess course       
12.15 Lunch in Russell room       
13.00 Tee off on Marquess course       

It should mean that all groups should get in 36 holes.

Weather fingers crossed :-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2637891/extended?day=9

There is still one space available if anyone fancies it.


----------



## Dando (Mar 22, 2017)

great timing!

 i was going ask about timings as i have a client who is a member at Woburn and was going to try and arrange to meet him for a beer at some stage.

apparently the greens were lightning over the weekend!


----------



## TerryA (Mar 22, 2017)

Great! Thanks Darren. It won't be dark till 19:15 so we should easily get round. Those with electric trolleys - Just make sure you either have a 36 hole battery or remember to bring a charger to use over lunchtime. Cheers, Terry.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 22, 2017)

What times have I got? Can't get the attachment up. Cheers.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 22, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			What times have I got? Can't get the attachment up. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

7.38	Sam85				Sam Black		12
	Sam85 + 1			Craig			7
	Wrighty1874			Nick Wright		8
	Wright1874 + 1			Gary Buswell


----------



## ibsmith04 (Mar 23, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			File attached for tee times.

There is still one space available if anyone fancies it.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Darren,

If the space is still available, I have found someone who would like to fill it.
Graham Marshall, handicap 11

cheers
Ian


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 24, 2017)

Great stuff, looking forward to it!


----------



## DRW (Mar 24, 2017)

ibsmith04 said:



			Hi Darren,

If the space is still available, I have found someone who would like to fill it.
Graham Marshall, handicap 11

cheers
Ian
		
Click to expand...

Ian, Yeah no problems if Graham wishes to come, would make us all fourballs as well, as perfect as such.

Unless anyone wishes to run a 'comp' on the day, how about we just run a fourball better ball comp in the morning and in the afternoon(best 2 scores on each hole). I will donate 8 bottles of plonk/boxes of sweets to the cause and winners takes them! Keeps it nice and simple for me, if I am doing the cards


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 24, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Ian, Yeah no problems if Graham wishes to come, would make us all fourballs as well, as perfect as such.

Unless anyone wishes to run a 'comp' on the day, how about we just run a fourball better ball comp in the morning and in the afternoon(best 2 scores on each hole). I will donate 8 bottles of plonk/boxes of sweets to the cause and winners takes them! Keeps it nice and simple for me, if I am doing the cards

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## DRW (Mar 24, 2017)

ibsmith04, Â£135 received and informed woburn we are now 24 and paid for Graham place.

Makes us 24 and all fourballs etc.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 24, 2017)

A meet this size deserves and overall two round stableford winner (just my 2p's worth even though Im not attending) 
& i came away with Â£120 as the winner a few years ago. Just saying


----------



## Dando (Mar 29, 2017)

for those saying at the Premier Inn South (Caldecotte) tomorrow night, i am hoping to be there about 4.30ish for a few pre-meet "shandies"

lets hope the weather is kind to us.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 29, 2017)

Dando said:



			lets hope the weather is kind to us.
		
Click to expand...

One shower - whilst we lunch hopefully


----------



## chrisd (Mar 29, 2017)

Bigfoot said:



			One shower - whilst we lunch hopefully
		
Click to expand...

When you meet your playing partners you'll know what a shower is!


----------



## DRW (Mar 30, 2017)

Weather is looking good for tomorrow (certainly warmer and drier than last year) :-

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/gcpxfm7hf

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2633712

Prizes all packed:-



Get them bats sharpen. I am going to be on fire tomorrow, as my wife has said he wants her childrens easter eggs back:rofl:

Have a good drive there, see you in the morning.


----------



## fundy (Mar 30, 2017)

Weather is excellent here today and forecast tomorrow is pretty much the same, maybe get a tiny shower, will be a little breezy but never feel that exposed to it at Woburn (though it can make clubbing tricky when it swirls about). Have a great day all


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 30, 2017)

chrisd said:



			When you meet your playing partners you'll know what a shower is!
		
Click to expand...



You've not seen me yet!!


----------



## DRW (Mar 30, 2017)

Hopefully it wont be the case but if there is a last minute dropout due to illness or the like, there is someone who has shown an interest in coming tomorrow.

And forgot to say, any problems my mobile number is 07555 162739. I do not have internet access unless at home, so will last check online about 9.30pm tonight after that will need to phone my mobile.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 30, 2017)

Sounds good, can't wait!
Shameless plug - I've put a bag on for sale and can bring it tomorrow if anyone is interested in it. 
Cheers and play well all!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 30, 2017)

Looking forward to a better day than last year weather wise. Staying overnight near Milton Keynes  so hopefully will be in good time.


----------



## fundy (Mar 30, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Looking forward to a better day than last year weather wise. Staying overnight near Milton Keynes  so hopefully will be in good time.
		
Click to expand...

I better warn the locals that were being invaded  have fun tomorrow


----------



## chrisd (Mar 30, 2017)

fundy said:



			I better warn the locals that were being invaded  

No need, it's only your door were all heading for this evening!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 30, 2017)

My Garmin has just gone dead. What a bummer.


----------



## glynntaylor (Mar 31, 2017)

Hope you all had a great time.

I played there last week and it was awesome weather and awesome golf! Proper looked after and the pro did some wicked discounts on goodies for me and my clients. 

Excellent setup by them!


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 31, 2017)

Many thanks to Darren for arranging the event today. As usual, the whole set up at Woburn is superb and you are always looked after well. Both courses were excellent with the only slight negative being the recent top dressing of the greens on the Duchess course. The food was also superb.

Many thanks for being great company to Chris, Andy and Lokesh.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 31, 2017)

Home now after a super day. Darren sorted some decent weather and the courses were good for the time of year, the Marquis being a delight to play. Woburn are very skilled at looking after their customers and always serve up a great meal. 

Thanks to my guest Lokesh, old golfing pal Robbo (Andy) and to Bigfoot (Mark) who was great company and a good golfer too!

 Cheers to Darren for his efforts putting this meet together


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Mar 31, 2017)

Glad to echo the comments on here. Thanks again for all your efforts, Darren - a day I'll never forget and met some smashing forum folk for the first time. Tremendous :thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 1, 2017)

Great day and good to being winning team.Wouls have preferred to play Marquess in the morning when I had energy in my legs!!Thirty six holes is at all order round there but was a brilliant experience. Greens far tougher than Beau Desert, in fact trickiest greens I've ever ever played on . Well doneDarren for organising a fantastic day. The staff at Woburn were top drawer as well. 
PS my Garmin is fine, it was cheap batteries from Poundland that were the problem!!


----------



## Midnight (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow, what can i say.  I had a cracking time at Woburn. Loved both courses, thought the whole day was great. 
The for was amazing and i ate a lot, the bacon butty on arrival was spot on as well (they didn't scrimp on the bacon)
Played with 3 people who I hadn't played with before. All 3 of them were fantastic company all the way round.  Was treated to some cracking shots by Spear chucker ( boy can he hit a ball).  
I have now inflicted my unique swing on some more people..

Darren thank you for organising this and for providing great weather. 

Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 1, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Wow, what can i say.  I had a cracking time at Woburn. Loved both courses, thought the whole day was great. 
The for was amazing and i ate a lot, the bacon butty on arrival was spot on as well (they didn't scrimp on the bacon)
Played with 3 people who I hadn't played with before. All 3 of them were fantastic company all the way round.  Was treated to some cracking shots by Spear chucker ( boy can he hit a ball).  
I have now inflicted my unique swing on some more people..

Darren thank you for organising this and for providing great weather. 

Look forward to the next one.
		
Click to expand...

Hope the night shift wasn't too bad buddy, rather you than me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2017)

Midnight said:



			I have now inflicted my unique swing on some more people..
		
Click to expand...

It has to be seen to be believed but it gets the job done (sometimes)


----------



## Midnight (Apr 1, 2017)

Wildrover said:



			Hope the night shift wasn't too bad buddy, rather you than me.
		
Click to expand...

Managed to get to bed at 1130 this morning mate.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 1, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It has to be seen to be believed but it gets the job done (sometimes)
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## chrisd (Apr 1, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It has to be seen to be believed but it gets the job done (sometimes)
		
Click to expand...

I've seen it but don't believe it!!!


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Apr 1, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Wow, what can i say.  I had a cracking time at Woburn. Loved both courses, thought the whole day was great. 
The for was amazing and i ate a lot, the bacon butty on arrival was spot on as well (they didn't scrimp on the bacon)
Played with 3 people who I hadn't played with before. All 3 of them were fantastic company all the way round.  Was treated to some cracking shots by Spear chucker ( boy can he hit a ball).  
I have now inflicted my unique swing on some more people..

Darren thank you for organising this and for providing great weather. 

Look forward to the next one.
		
Click to expand...

.
You must be exhausted right now, mate!!! Keep on with that game of yours, you're gonna do great


----------



## DRW (Apr 3, 2017)

What a difference a year makes, the courses so much drier and the weather so much nicer, even got down to a tee shirt for a few holes.

Was great to met a some more people from the forum and put faces to names.

Some of the Marquees course we were put off the reds and some were off the back tees. OMG having to tee off on the 12th from the back tees meant IIRC approx. 220 yard carry just to reach the middle 'island' fairway The pros play a different game for sure.

After last year not getting a par on all 36 holes, I managed to get a par on the first on the duchess and my playing partners giving me gip on the 1st tee, what did make me smile was that the starter also decided to join in with the banter Hurt my hip on the 8th in the afternoon, and managed 18 points on the front nine on the marquess and then 4 points on the back nine:rofl:

Was a pleasure to follow and eat lunch with Spear-chucker, Wildrover, Midnight and Butchercd. Hope one day I have the pleasure of playing golf with any of you. Was nice to reminisce about the afters served up at RSG with Chris. Guy appeared to have a smile on his face all day:thup: Was great to chat to Rob and if his Robs son has a swing as nice as his dads, he is going to be a good golfer.

Cracking day, really enjoyed it and a big thanks to Woburn and the weather.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2017)

My 3 playing partners were all woosies, none of them had a go, they all laid up! They should be banned from  future forum meets!


----------



## TerryA (Apr 3, 2017)

Great Day Darren. Many thanks from Jennifer and me. Thanks also to our playing partners James and Mark, they were great company. I've never seen anyone hit a 5 iron almost 300 yards!


----------



## robbo (Apr 3, 2017)

chrisd said:



			My 3 playing partners were all woosies, none of them had a go, they all laid up! They should be banned from  future forum meets!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what a woosie is but I get the drift. It's called course management Chris 

My pitching was so bad in the afternoon that a driver/wedge was almost certainly going to be wet! And as it turned out 5-iron / 6 iron was on the centre of the green anyway 
At least I didn't lay up in the bush like Lokesh


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2017)

robbo said:



			Not sure what a woosie is but I get the drift. It's called course management Chris 

My pitching was so bad in the afternoon that a driver/wedge was almost certainly going to be wet! And as it turned out 5-iron / 6 iron was on the centre of the green anyway 
At least I didn't lay up in the bush like Lokesh 

Click to expand...

It was just a small flick with a driver to clear the Pond!


----------



## robbo (Apr 3, 2017)

chrisd said:



			It was just a small flick with a driver to clear the Pond!
		
Click to expand...

That's my point. Small flick with the driver followed by a fat wedge into the second pond! Or two full irons...


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2017)

robbo said:



			That's my point. Small flick with the driver followed by a fat wedge into the second pond! Or two full irons...
		
Click to expand...

Ah! So you were only a woosie for the 2nd shot - you low handicappers, a bit like snooker players, thinking ahead! :lol:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 3, 2017)

Only one bloke on our fourball laid up, my mate. Woos!!


----------

